# Books that open minds



## The Admiral (Nov 13, 2003)

Not too long ago, a guy who had just read something I wrote commented that "he must read alot."  That got me thinking (or rather, got me thinking about the fact that I read alot, rather than whatever I may have been thinking about before I started thinking about the fact that I read alot).  If you think about it, there really are certain books that will make one think in new ways.  This doesn't necessarily mean they are better than other books, just that they are more unique and, well, mind-opening.

Off the top of my head, books that have done this for me include _Atlas Shrugged_, _The Screwtape Letters_, and _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ (the whole series, rather).  I'm sure there are alot more, those are just the ones that stand out to me, or at least the ones that seemed to stand out to me when I was trying to decide which ones stood out to me.  Please, anyone list any books you've read that are like this (assuming you understand what I'm talking about).


----------



## Bad Craziness (Nov 14, 2003)

*hmmm..*

"Coincidence" and I believe the author was Graham Green though don't quote me on that. Quite an interesting perspective on things.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd recommend the audio book

Everday Immortality : A Concise Course in Spiritual Transformation
by Deepak Chopra

"In ancient yoga traditions, a sutra is like a pearl of wisdom--a spiritual commandment to ponder. Deepak Chopra has assembled a selection of modern translations from India's Gyan Yoga, known as the "yoga of knowledge." Each page contains a simple statement--intended to be read slowly and absorbed one reading at a time. "Each sentence must be fully understood and comprehended and give you a new insight before you move onto the next," instructs Chopra. "As you progress through these exercises, understanding and insight unfold in sequence." 
On the surface, many of the sutras seem obvious, especially to experienced spiritual thinkers. For example, the lead-in sutra states: "The material universe and the physical body that I experience through my senses are only one aspect of reality." Chopra encourages readers not to be deceived by the simplicity. Ultimately, it is the process, he explains, not the individual sutras that lead to enlightenment."

-------------------------------

I'd also recommend

Power of Your Subconscious Mind by Joseph Murphy

This is sort of an introductory book on modern hypnosis, exploring the mechanics of the conscious and subconscious mind.


----------



## Melter (Dec 29, 2003)

Vurt by Jeff Noon was a revelation to me as far as looking at different ways to write goes. In fact most of the stuff he does can inspire. Not to everyone's taste but worth a read for those who like their fiction alternative.

You can check out his books and website here:
Jeff Noon books
Jeff Noon website


----------



## Jollster (Dec 29, 2003)

1984?


----------



## Lily (Dec 29, 2003)

I think Chaim Potok's _The Chosen_ does a fairly good job of opening minds . . . but Robert Heinlein's _Stranger in a Strange Land_ is absolutely amazing for that sort of stuff.


----------



## manwe42 (Jan 1, 2004)

1984 is a great choice...but Hermann Hesse's Siddartha, Narcissus and Goldmund, and Magistar Ludai and the Glass Bead Game are truly great.  I also particularly like Douglas Adams' work.


----------



## northerain (Jan 1, 2004)

my take on the subject.....personally, i believe that books (and movies,situations etc) must have some kind of ''shocking value'' for them to ''open'' one's mind.something i cant say for books by  david eddings for example(nothing wrong with the guy, by the way).things that tend to open our eyes to the world as it really is.life isnt exactly as MTV tends to present it, or the media in general.at least for me. i would strongly recommend reading ''the girl next door'' by ketchum.im sure i could think of a few more, but im too bored right now.i will recomend ''fight club'' though.the bible of alternative thought as far as movies go.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm not a big Ayn Rand fan, her philosophy is pretty convoluted and based on assumptions I'm not ready to grant.

HHGTTG is great, may Adams rest in peace. 

Shopping Cart Soldiers by John Mulligan is a very thought provoking book.  It could be even more important considering the US keeps sending troops out and about.

The Fuzzies series by Piper is a great read, if you approach it as a social commentary piece.  If you just want to enjoy it for the happy plotline instead, you can!


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 5, 2004)

The Open Society and it's Enemies: Karl Popper. If you'd read it you'd know what I'm talking about . . . yes I am too lazy to explain my choice.


----------

